# stop weights for 3 months or scale them back??



## mrgeeky (May 5, 2014)

Hey guys, just after some advice.. I want to stop wait for 3 months to concentrate on boxing and cardio..
But I don't want to give up weights all together... I just want a very quick basic routine that I can use that wont cause me to lose any of the muscle I have already gained. 

If I  stop training arms as an example and just concentrate on say 3 compound exercise, such as Bench, Squats and seated pully rows or similar, will lose size I have already put on my arms.. Can I drop arms all together for a few months, or should I keep the same routine bt perhaps just do one exercise per body part?

Another words I guess what Im saying is Im going to be really short for time to do a work out..

Any thoughts how to scale things back????


----------



## TriniJuice (May 5, 2014)

If i was in your position (boxing/less weight training), I'd focus on doing Squats, Bench, Overhead Press and high rep calisthenics 
Being a boxer you should focus on single-legged movements (lunges, one-legged squats, etc.) and using DB's for upper-body
granted this is just a speculative response, i don't know shxt when it comes to specialty training (boxing, mma w/e) but one-legged movements would help your balance and movement while using DB's would better serve purpose on isolating/training each arm separate (obviously) while still conditioning your upper body


----------



## mrgeeky (May 5, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> If i was in your position (boxing/less weight training), I'd focus on doing Squats, Bench, Overhead Press and high rep calisthenics
> Being a boxer you should focus on single-legged movements (lunges, one-legged squats, etc.) and using DB's for upper-body
> granted this is just a speculative response, i don't know shxt when it comes to specialty training (boxing, mma w/e) but one-legged movements would help your balance and movement while using DB's would better serve purpose on isolating/training each arm separate (obviously) while still conditioning your upper body



Cheers Trini, but Im trying to back off weights and do as little as possible so I can spend that time concentrating on cardio, getting fit and dropping some fat.. 
I just don't have time for cardio and full weight sessions.. At the moment I'm just fitting 10 to 20 min on cardio and after a mean weights session I don't hve the grunt left to do sprints and interval training, plus bag work,  skipping, shadow boxing etc..  

Just struggling to fit it all in.. Need to cut weights down to bare minimum for a while but don't want to drop any muscle I have put on in the process..


----------



## NbleSavage (May 5, 2014)

Former muay thai fighter here (like 16 years former, but I've managed to keep me technique relatively sound if not my cardio). When I fought pro (had 7 pro fights) we did weights 1-2 days per week in addition to calisthenics, cardio and of course technique training. Our regimen was nearly spot-on what Trini suggested: a full-body workout focusing on squats, bench and overhead pressing. We didn't do much by way of weighted / resistance lunges because we did a ton of lunge work during calisthenics (which was 4-5 per week). 

I might suggest you do one "heavy" full body workout per week focusing on strength (5x5 for each exercise works well here) and one "speed day" using the same exercises but focusing on being explosive (think "West Side" here for your training programming). 

Watch yourself though for over-training. Don't know your age, but make certain you're getting ample calories (staying in your weight class of course) and plenty of time in the rack. 

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## mrgeeky (May 6, 2014)

awesome.. cheers for the info guys.. Age, 52, older guy been doing weights all my life and boxing last 10 years or so.. Just want to do a corporate bout before I get too old..


----------



## NbleSavage (May 6, 2014)

mrgeeky said:


> awesome.. cheers for the info guys.. Age, 52, older guy been doing weights all my life and boxing last 10 years or so.. Just want to do a corporate bout before I get too old..



Good on ya' for having the stones to step in the ring, Mate! Sling that leather!!


----------



## mrgeeky (May 6, 2014)

how do I subscribe to this thread so I get notifications when some one posts??   Oh and thanks NbleSavage..


----------



## mrgeeky (May 6, 2014)

all sorted, found the subscribe button under advanced..


----------



## waviniron (May 2, 2016)

I feel like if you stopped weights all together you'd lose lots of muscle during this


----------

